# The perfect getaway...



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Four friends spend weeks planning the perfect guys getaway trip to Vegas- gambling, catching a fight, and drinking.

Two days before the group is to leave Bill's wife puts her foot down and tells him he isn't going.

Bill's friends are very upset that he can't go, but what can they do.

Two days later the three get to the hotel only to find Bill sitting in the bar drinking a glass of beer.

"Wow, how long have you been here and how did you talk your wife into letting you go?"

"Well, I've been here since last night............ Yesterday evening I was sitting on the couch and my wife came up behind me and put her hands over my eyes and said 'Guess who'?"

I pulled her hands off to find all she was wearing was her birthday suit. She took my hand and led me to our bedroom. The room was scented with perfume, had two dozen candles and rose petals all over.............On the bed, she had handcuffs and ropes! She told me to tie and cuff her to the bed, so I did. And then she said, "Now, you can do whatever you want."

So here I am.


----------



## Briar Patch (Feb 1, 2010)

Wowsa! O-|-O


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Briar Patch said:


> Wowsa! O-|-O


+1


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

He might just want to stay in Vegas then. :shock:


----------



## lamp_abi (Feb 26, 2010)

Hahaha ! That just made my day ! Now who will release the wife then ? )


----------

